# ***STEINHART*** WRUW TODAY? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!:)



## Jeep99dad

MC II on croc at the office.


----------



## franzy

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Brice, Great looking Steinhart. Very elegant. Have a good day. Can't wait to get my first Steinhart and join the club.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Right before I'm off to class, Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red on Maratac NATO Olive Drab.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

beautiful MCII Roman, Brice. Wear it well! It makes for such a beautiful dress watch. It's definitely on my list of Steinharts that I want.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



franzy said:


> Brice, Great looking Steinhart. Very elegant. Have a good day. Can't wait to get my first Steinhart and join the club.


 Thanks a lot Tom. I really like this Marine Chrono. 
So what Steinhart are you getting first? I say first because you'll probably end up going back for more 
cheers. B


----------



## mew88

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

On the wrist today


----------



## NJPhil

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Wearing this one today, well it is my only Steinhart at the moment ;-)


----------



## franzy

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks a lot Tom. I really like this Marine Chrono.
> So what Steinhart are you getting first? I say first because you'll probably end up going back for more
> cheers. B


LOL, ya I will be going back for more. I think :-s my first will either be the Aviation Automatic or the Green bezel Ocean 1. I also really like the MC II and the Nav B uhr with the central second hand.

I would say my top two are the Aviation and the Ocean 1. I am saving money now and will be buying my first one in February, and then another in June. I am also kinda waiting to see what else comes out between now and February. I am keeping my eye on the Euro as this could lead me to Steinhart ownership faster than February.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



mew88 said:


> On the wrist today


Man.! that is Sharp.
a very Sharp Picture ! :-! .. and a Great Watch of course..
Cheers


----------



## cstef

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Tony A.H said:


> Man.! that is Sharp.
> a very Sharp Picture ! :-! .. and a Great of course..
> Cheers


+1 ultra sharp!!!


----------



## cstef

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



mew88 said:


> On the wrist today


GREAT PIC! can u add one on the wrist!?
thx


----------



## bicoi

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Here I am with my Nav B-Uhr 44mm


----------



## mew88

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Thanks for kind comments guys,
I'll try to add a pic with the aviator on the wrist soon.

Since it's already Nov 10 where I'm based, WRUWT : Steinhart Ocean One on Maratec Zulu


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

I snapped a few more quick shots in the daylight this morning early.. on the third one, which is not a great pic, you can actually see the blue hands, one feature I really like 
This is not the strap it came one but it is a steinhart leather I really like.


----------



## Triton

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Wearin a Steinhart today an loving it!


----------



## BrooklineWatch

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Great strap on that Marine. I am looking for one like that for my Nav. B. Which one is it?


----------



## Triton

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



BrooklineWatch said:


> Great strap on that Marine. I am looking for one like that for my Nav. B. Which one is it?


It's *this one* from Panatime.


----------



## Newton

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Sporting the Vintage Red today at the office. (pics are on the computer at home) This is my first Steinhart but with all the outstanding posts today my next choice is not if I should buy another one.......but which one. MCII.......STUNNING ! Aviation Auto.....AWESOME. Military....WOW. This is going to come down to a coin flip.


----------



## downer

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Been wearing my Military for the past couple of days...


----------



## Newton

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Vintage Red


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Awesome guys!!  keep posting your Steinharts. Let's make this a week long WRUW thread!!!

Newton: so what shoes you like best on your Vintage??

Nice militaries too. I gotta check those out too.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red on Dievas Bond NATO Matte Hardware being worn on a growler :-!


----------



## Newton

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome guys!!  keep posting your Steinharts. Let's make this a week long WRUW thread!!!
> 
> Newton: so what shoes you like best on your Vintage??
> 
> Nice militaries too. I gotta check those out too.


Most of the time I am leaving it on the bracelet because its the most versatile. Wear it with a suit, casual, it all looks good. However, I am going to order a maroon zulu for it. I had a maroon zulu I wore on a Marathon SAR, and it was a pretty cool color combo.


----------



## mew88

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Steinhart Ocean 1 on Steinhart's demin strap


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

wearing this Beauty for the next few Days.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Wow!! That's a beauty!!! The mvt is just out of control thru the exhibition back


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

tony, is that the special bracelet torf vintage #191 on your Nav-B B-dial Replica? If so, it looks great! I've been considering that strap for a Nav-B I've been considering to buy.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

I think I might be keeping this thing on the bracelet for a while, it looks so good!


----------



## DrewL

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

World Traveler Friday.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

that's right.
it's the 191. a GREAT Color &Texture.. you will love it.









Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

wow. that's a Rare Bird.!!
so COOL b-)


----------



## roadie

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Nav-B today! Currently waiting for the moccasin strap.


----------



## clucania

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Dressed down today in the office...

Aviation on a custom MEVA ammo strap.

(sorry for the lousy iphone pics)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



clucania said:


> Dressed down today in the office...
> 
> Aviation on a custom MEVA ammo strap.
> 
> (sorry for the lousy iphone pics)


there's nothing wrong with your Pictures.!
 Great Combo :-!..


----------



## Vintage Racer

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

At the moment I'm wearing the one on the left.


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Currently wearing my Ocean One Vintage Red on a Watchadoo SS bracelet.


----------



## mew88

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*


----------



## fotoman

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

TRIO


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Vintage Racer said:


> At the moment I'm wearing the one on the left.


WOW that is one awesome pair of Steinharts!!  I can't decide which I like best!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



DrewL said:


> World Traveler Friday.


WOWZER! I'f never seen this one before!! I love it! Gotta be one of he best looking Steinharts I have ever seen!


----------



## Riker

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Yep, the WT was one of the first Steinharts ever released, however it didn't sell in big numbers which is a shame. Quite a unique Steinhart...



Jeep99dad said:


> WOWZER! I'f never seen this one before!! I love it! Gotta be one of he best looking Steinharts I have ever seen!


----------



## mew88

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Now that WT is a steinhart u don't see every day, what movement is it running on ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

This beauty again


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Vintage Racer said:


> At the moment I'm wearing the one on the left.


Are those Steinharts not a bit difficult to use as a laptimer ;-)


----------



## Vintage Racer

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



[email protected] said:


> Are those Steinharts not a bit difficult to use as a laptimer ;-)


Perhaps. However, there is speed, and then there is speed with _style_.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Okay, so maybe only one person has ever worn this Steinhart so far, but you can bet there will be plenty of wrist shots of this beauty here in the not-too-distant future. There are only a few still available by the way: 18 as of today. If this interests you visit the Steinhart WUSSE sub-forum now before it's too late!


----------



## jbetts1790

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Today I'm wearing my only (but certainly not last) Steinhart


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Taking Jade shopping with the Vintage Red
Just a Steinhart day for me I guess


----------



## stilo

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Vintage Racer said:


> At the moment I'm wearing the one on the left.


Is the one on the left the new Nav B Chrono 47mm or is it the Nav B Chrono II with a brown strap? It looks a bit smaller than the LSE.


----------



## Riker

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

MMMorish, The Nav.B chrono in Vintage Racers pic is the 47mm model. The angle of the pic makes it look smaller than the LSE.....;-)


----------



## stilo

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Riker said:


> MMMorish, The Nav.B chrono in Vintage Racers pic is the 47mm model. The angle of the pic makes it look smaller than the LSE.....;-)


Ahh thank you!


----------



## bertulis

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Girlfriend picked this up for my birthday a few weeks ago...cant take it off..


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



bertulis said:


> Girlfriend picked this up for my birthday a few weeks ago...*cant take it off*..


Apparently you can! ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

congrats! She is a keeper... yeah both the girl and the watch


----------



## latmaster

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Vintage Red w sapphire crystal on Bond Nato strap


----------



## edwinwalke

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

The current rotation. The Old Omega 2054.50 and its companion Steinhart Vintage Red


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Wore my Vintage Red as well today for an early thanksgiving dinner


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Wore my Nav.B Chrono II Black with German date disk at work today.
Brand new leather strap too... ;-)


----------



## SJL

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Felt like the Nav B on a black strap today.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

SJL, I love your watch, I'm getting one of those for Christmas this year! I noticed you throwing up the metal horns in other pictures, what bands are you into?


----------



## SJL

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Check your Inbox dude.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



SJL said:


> Felt like the Nav B on a black strap today.


A real sweet pice!! A must-have even... I ought to get one


----------



## BrooklineWatch

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

My Nav B-Urh at the office. Taken with crummy cell-phone camera so apologies for that. But I think I have the exact same strap on mine as SJL does. My favorite watch right now for sure.


----------



## SJL

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Yours looks like brown strap #84 (Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Armband Chocolate - Steinhart Watches) which I have as well, but my earlier photo is a similar strap in black #121 Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Armband Juchten Schwarz - Steinhart Watches. I think #84 comes standard with the Nav B.

I took the pic with a Blackberry so that's probably why you can't tell mine's black....:-d


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

I love both of those straps, I'm definitely adding them to my collection when I get my Nav-b for Christmas. I'm getting it with the Special Bracelet Torf Vintage #191 as my casual wear watch, still debating on the Pre-V vs the OEM buckle on that one. Then the #84 will be my back up casual strap. I love how #121 tapers ever so slightly but doesnt go completely to 18mm like the other ones do, and that will be my designated dress strap 100% I absolutely love how versatile these watches are, I cant wait to get it. Wear them well!


----------



## SJL

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Yeah, the Special Bracelets are metal. I have #145 Expresso Old Vintage as my main Nav B strap which means #84 and #121 don't get much wrist time, but they do make some quest appearances every once in a while if the occasion calls for it. Like maybe a metal show in NYC this weekend....BTW - #121 doesn't taper, it just must be the picture.

Oh and go with the Pre-V buckle. Not even close. It's an essential with the special strap.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Hey Sean, if you could PM or post a pic of the Nav-B on the Espresso Old Vintage #145, I've never seen a real life picture of it. I'd greatly appreciate it, dude.


----------



## delco714

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Just got my new Ocean1 GMT 42mm Black yesterday. They changed the model up a little (incl new caseback)!! love it. I have a review up on the Steinhart forums if you wanna see+read more!!


----------



## ky70

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Flieger Friday


----------



## BrooklineWatch

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



SJL said:


> Yours looks like brown strap #84 (Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Armband Chocolate - Steinhart Watches) which I have as well, but my earlier photo is a similar strap in black #121 Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Armband Juchten Schwarz - Steinhart Watches. I think #84 comes standard with the Nav B.
> 
> I took the pic with a Blackberry so that's probably why you can't tell mine's black....:-d


Good eye! That's the exact strap. I'm in the market for a slightly dressier strap for the office, but the one I liked from Steinhart is not in stock.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Brookline, were you by any chance looking at the Special Bracelet Buffalo Black Vintage #107?


----------



## BrooklineWatch

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



djs86 said:


> Brookline, were you by any chance looking at the Special Bracelet Buffalo Black Vintage #107?


I actually wanted the No. 174 "special bracelet coffee" with the deployment clasp, but it was out of stock. Looking at the website now, however, it appears to be back in stock.


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



delco714 said:


> Just got my new Ocean1 GMT 42mm Black yesterday. They changed the model up a little (incl new caseback)!! love it. I have a review up on the Steinhart forums if you wanna see+read more!!


I'm really digging this one!!! I was actually contemplating getting one, black version too!


----------



## delco714

Well then get it . So worth it!


----------



## djs86

With a week left of classes, I treat each day as a mission and what better timepiece to wear than my Vintage Red on OD NATO. :-! I used the bezel to time how long it took me to walk from my apartment to class.


----------



## fristil

still in love with my new Triton


----------



## sbeams

I actually AM wearing it right now! Just switched from my Orange Monster to the Pepsi Monster for the evening


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## ky70

FLIEGER FRIDAY


----------



## Jeep99dad

come one guys, one of you please post a shot of the new VIntage Ocean GMT! Dying to see one and about to buy one I think


----------



## mngambler

Nav B on torf


----------



## bottom of the ninth

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

12/18/10 I have this one on


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Brice I can do that on the 25th as I have one under my tree! I have not even peeked myself!:-d


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Jeep99dad

bottom of the ninth said:


> Brice I can do that on the 25th as I have one under my tree! I have not even peeked myself!:-d


Trent, dude, open it alrteady, take a pic and re-wrap it!!


----------



## Chuxx

Hi, i'm new to this forum and close to ordering my first Steinhart too. I've decided on the Marine Chronometer II and was interested in the strap you have on yours in the image you posted. Do you have any tips on where to get one like this, or in Black?

Regards,
Chuks


----------



## Jeep99dad

Chuxx said:


> Hi, i'm new to this forum and close to ordering my first Steinhart too. I've decided on the Marine Chronometer II and was interested in the strap you have on yours in the image you posted. Do you have any tips on where to get one like this, or in Black?
> 
> Regards,
> Chuks


If you are asking me, the strap on my MCII came from Steinhart with the deplayant clasp on it, it is dark brown. Not sure they had it in black.
They have it on the site, #174, it is of excellent quality and cheap considering the quality AND the nice deply clasp at 38 Euros.
Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Sonderband Pilot Coffee - Steinhart Watches


----------



## chuckf1

Vintage GMT that I received on Friday, (what else would I be wearing?)


----------



## delco714

Here's my only Steinhart so far. Will be many eventually. New GMT 42mm Black


----------



## malbat

oops


----------



## malbat

H.Solo said:


> View attachment 362395


Exquisite timepiece!!


----------



## Chuxx

Jeep99dad said:


> If you are asking me, the strap on my MCII came from Steinhart with the deplayant clasp on it, it is dark brown. Not sure they had it in black.
> They have it on the site, #174, it is of excellent quality and cheap considering the quality AND the nice deply clasp at 38 Euros.
> Accessoires · Armbänder 22mm · Sonderband Pilot Coffee - Steinhart Watches


Thanks Brice, i've seen this band on the website, but didn't recognise it as the one on your watch. It looks great, but i do fancy seeing this watch with a black band. I'll send Gunther an email to see what he's got.

Thanks,
Chuks


----------



## iceman64

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Wearing the Mark II Chrono LE on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Whoknewi

My Steinhart Ocean 1 DLC. Love this watch, though I do have to say the coating is rubbing off the bracelet. I don't mind though.


----------



## djs86

Just opened on Christmas morning! :-! Merry Christmas, fellow Steinhart lovers!


----------



## jjenk123

This one was under the tree.


----------



## Ticker1

Triton - Snowshot from Hamburg...


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

That is one sick Steinhart!! Maybe the Queen of this thread!! 



iceman64 said:


> Wearing the Mark II Chrono LE on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Riker

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

On my wrist today the 26th December (*'Boxing day'* in Australia, UK, New Zealand & other commonwealth countries) is my *LGE*. It is wearing the new bund strap I made for it in the superb vintage honey brown calf leather...:-!

On Christmas day I had my LSE on wearing another bund strap I made for it in the Vintage black calf leather.... New Years will be the PAM111...


















........................................


----------



## bottom of the ninth

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*


----------



## fristil

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



bottom of the ninth said:


>


Congrats Trent! beautiful watch!


----------



## rukrem

Ticker1 said:


> Triton - Snowshot from Hamburg...


"Snow Shot" --HAHA watch p0rn in its purest form!
Ill add some too ... "Skinny Dipping" from Maui


----------



## ky70




----------



## grabtime

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Arrived today and straight onto the wrist. extremely happy with it.


----------



## delco714

^me wants! Lol. Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## djs86

47mm Nav B-Uhr handwind Unitas 6497 on Special Bracelet Brandy Old Vintage #125. I keep falling in love with this watch every time I look at it. I was at a watch store drooling over my grail watches, and I saw the IWC Big Pilot in person, and VASTLY preferred my Nav B over it no question. I even showed the salesman my Nav B and he was quite impressed with the workmanship of the watch.


----------



## djs86

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Is that Special Bracelet Havana Old Vintage #112 on your Mark II Chrono, iceman64?


----------



## Bertelsen

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*



Its cooold in the morning!


----------



## Jeep99dad

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Hoping to pick up the package with the Samurai and Isofrane this morning, in the meantime...


----------



## Bertelsen

*Re: ***STEINHART*** WRUW? Got a Steinhart on? Show it!*

Its time for the daily ritual.


----------

